# Politika -The Nuclear Debate



## chez (Mar 7, 2006)

Politika -The Nuclear Debate hosted by Chester Greenpeace

Politika, changing the world on Sundays.
Alexanders Jazz Bar Rufus Court, Chester
March 26th 7.30pm

Speakers
Liz Gould- Area Networker for Merseyside Greenpeace

Joan Meredith- Trident Ploughshares

Roving mic discussion

Music by Cyrilsnear

N. Wales based three-piece. They are Mike McKnight on guitar and vocals, Ste Layfield on bass and Nick Roe on drums. Their six track home produced demo, ‘Wiping His Feet on the Doormat of England’ clearly shows a band that are diverting their attentions from the mainstream. When asked their intentions as a musical collective they are eager to emphasise the point of, “making music that draws people to them.

www.cyrilsnear.co.uk


----------

